
Guiltware - prakash
http://thoughts.vinayakhegde.com/2008/10/23/guiltware/
======
SingAlong
I like the idea of 'Beerware' and 'PostCardWare'. Although 'Beerware' sounds
like a cool name, I would change it to 'CoffeeWare', since 'beerware' is a
tongue-in-check term.

The PostCardWare idea is too good if you want to know how many people really
want to thank you for what you did. I was planning to put up a donate button
for my new 3D movie(I'm an amatuer using Blender), I now think its better to
have a modified version of PostCardWare - ePostCardWare by clicking a button
or just writing in the guestbook. :)

